# show us your wax or hash shots



## grazinChocolope (Mar 12, 2016)

Heres some shatter made not to long ago. The first is a pattie made from louis 13, the second is some other stuff... regardless of what ur a fan of just post it.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 12, 2016)

Did I do this right?

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doniawon (Mar 12, 2016)

Xxxxxcc


----------



## grazinChocolope (Mar 12, 2016)

Ha funny corned beef n hash not exactly what i was thinking but mb i should have clarified....


----------



## grazinChocolope (Mar 12, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL donia...


----------



## v1sual (Mar 12, 2016)

Citral. Taste like lemon drop candies.


----------



## grazinChocolope (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice honeycomb


----------



## chronicboomz (Mar 21, 2016)

Some bubble hash:

Exodus cheese 90 micron

Nl#5 73 micron

C99 90 micron
Straight outta the bag NL#5 90/73/25 micron top to bottom


----------



## Terra incognita (Mar 23, 2016)

nothing special but i use it to make a bowl go the extra mile!!


----------



## doniawon (Mar 23, 2016)

Jillybean for the mornings


----------



## Terra incognita (Mar 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jillybean for the mornings


Looks Amazing!!! How do i like your post??


----------



## doniawon (Mar 23, 2016)

Terra incognita said:


> Looks Amazing!!! How do i like your post??


Bottom right hand corner on every post! I'm making apollo wax next hope it turns out red


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 29, 2016)

My first attempts at making bho but WTF did I make? These are two different batches. Why were they so different? Both were vac purged and the temperatures were simular . I thought I made both the same way but...

This was my first batch. I used older nugs around 6 months old. It is hard and breaks at refrigerator temps. At room temperature I can work it with my fingers and stretch it like taffy.
 

I made this batch the same way as the first one but I used nugs that I recently harvested. It is not gooey or sticky at all even at warmer temperatures. It just crumbles but it is definitely my favorite.


----------



## innerG (Mar 29, 2016)

From my first attempt at ice water hashmaking (bubble bag knock-offs). Used dried buds (blueberry and headband)


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 29, 2016)

innerG said:


> From my first attempt at ice water hashmaking (bubble bag knock-offs). Used dried buds (blueberry and headband)
> 
> View attachment 3644717


That looks like my 2nd attempt making BHO. That is some tasty stuff, . I tried bubble bags but imho bho is easier and faster and not as messy as long as you don't blow yourself up.


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 29, 2016)

Bubble Rosin
Activated hash oil caps using rosin and coconut oil.


----------

